# Billing 73630 with 73650 denials



## staceywall1 (Jan 17, 2017)

We are a Podiatric Surgeons office and bill for multiple x-rays at a given visit.  We have been getting denials when billing 73630 with 73650 or 73630 with 73610 mainly from BCBS and Medicare.  We have never received denials when billing these services together before, we only use a location modifier.  The denial states the service is incidental to the other.

Please help!  I am not sure if we should be applying a different modifier to get the 2nd services paid.  I have never had to do this before in all of our years billing x-rays.

Thank You In Advance!


----------



## Jenny Easter (Jun 18, 2019)

I saw this in a post from AAPC while searching for this same scenario...

The 2017 Policy Manual also provides clarification regarding 73630 _Radiologic examination, foot; complete, minimum of 3 views_. Per CMS, this code includes an X-ray of the calcaneous (heel) and toes, which are anatomical parts of a foot. As such, a physician should not report either 73650 _Radiologic examination; calcaneus, minimum of 2 views_, or 73660 _Radiologic examination; toe(s), minimum of 2 views_ with 73630 for the same foot on the same date of service.


----------



## luhre (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes, 73650 is incidental to 73630 but no edits when billing 73630 along with 73610.


----------

